# Few New Canon's Out There



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Been watching a few new Canon's. The SX1, SX10 and the G10

G10 is rock solid dying to see the tests. With raw and more pro features I am seeing these at $529, Xmas should see these going at about $499 or if lucky an open box at a deal.

The SX10 is the long focal length piece. Interesting to see how bad, or good the images are now with the optical zoom from 28-560. Impossible to make a good lens with that range on a camera about the $450 mark.

The SX1. Now with new CMOS and able to shoot full HD! Still too long at a 20x optical length. Interesting not sure its a top image camera but cool features.

The new look A Series. Don't like the look of them too long and no handle. But images seem great as expected from the A series. In the ones I saw, for some reason seeing a bit more fringing than with past A Series

Mind you now a basic Rebel with the standard zoom is down to $549

All Canadian prices. If priced right and if tack sharp I see the G10 coming for a test soon, hey Future Shop lets me take them back, great policy!! I think if as sharp as expected would take the G10 over a bottom equipped Rebel, Rebel would be cool with an L Series on it though

hmm, toys


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes I was thinking along the lines of the G10, my friends were going to pick one up for me in the states this month.....but now? Sod that.....I'll wait until I bugger off to Japan again....although even the exchange rate there is suicide at the moment :cry2:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

yea the exchange. here I just try it out, take it back because we can, then have a friend pickup the open box item for me at a 15% discount 

lol


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

I am looking to replace my Panasonic TZ-3 with something with a larger zoom. The SX10 is tempting so I'd be keen to see what the reviews say about image quality


----------

